# Butch Green Blinds



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I understand these are good blinds, could someone please post a picture them if you have one. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

If you look at this thread I believe the bottom picture has one of Butch's blinds in it.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70334

Joe


----------



## FLNative (Nov 19, 2010)

They were sold at the 2010 Master National. Click on the below to see what they look like. Hopefully the below link will work. If not, then google "Master National Butch Green" for pictures.


http://101010masternational.com/butch.htm


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

http://retrieverproshop.3dcartstores.com/Holding-Blinds-Stickmen-and-Gun-Stands_c_13.html


----------



## Chesbrook (Apr 19, 2011)

nice blinds


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

2labs said:


> I understand these are good blinds, could someone please post a picture them if you have one.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Very good blinds from a great guy.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Had my three pole Butch Green blind bout a week, exellent construction and lightweight. It was recommended to me by a club officer at an even that used zinger blinds, they wish they would of got the Butch Green ones. Others blow away easy.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

kjrice said:


> Very good blinds from a great guy.


Very well said


----------



## Shawn Dunn (Apr 22, 2011)

They are very good blinds


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

The holding blinds from Ron Coverdale are also nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

msdaisey said:


> The holding blinds from Ron Coverdale are also nothing short of amazing.


I purchased two, 4-pole BG blinds last week and should get them next week.

I appreciate the advice on this thread! I'll report back once I get a chance to use them a few times.

Jeff


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I was just looking into buying one of these blinds and I see they sell a 3-pole and a 4-pole blind. Any comments from 3-pole owners? Do you wish you had the 4 pole, or does the 3-pole work well? The only advantage I can see in the 4-pole is when you're using it for retiring gunners, you could do more of a wrap around so the dogs can't see the gunner once they are deep, and the 4-pole is only a few bucks more. I like the idea of the 3-pole just for the ease of handling.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Buzz said:


> The only advantage I can see in the 4-pole is when you're using it for retiring gunners, you could do more of a wrap around so the dogs can't see the gunner once they are deep


That's exactly why i bought the 4 pole.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Usually when customers buy a 4 pole its for using out in the field to hide the gun station. Most people use the 3 pole for walking to the line.
Joe


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Desire Dogs said:


> Usually when customers buy a 4 pole its for using out in the field to hide the gun station. Most people use the 3 pole for walking to the line.
> Joe


This is how I use the 3 and 4 poles, too.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you post picture or website for Ron Coverdale Blind? Thanks!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Take a look at Stakeout Inc. 60" tall holding blinds for full concealment of retired gunners or hunt test bird stations. The quality of the prongs and reinforcement are excellent for repeated or heavy use in hard ground. Dave also makes some of the best tie out stakes available and stands behind his products 100%.

http://stakeoutinc.com/


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

TroyFeeken said:


> Take a look at Stakeout Inc. 60" tall holding blinds for full concealment of retired gunners or hunt test bird stations. The quality of the prongs and reinforcement are excellent for repeated or heavy use in hard ground. Dave also makes some of the best tie out stakes available and stands behind his products 100%.
> 
> http://stakeoutinc.com/


I have 3 of his stake-outs. Love them...


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Buzz said:


> I was just looking into buying one of these blinds and I see they sell a 3-pole and a 4-pole blind. Any comments from 3-pole owners? Do you wish you had the 4 pole, or does the 3-pole work well? The only advantage I can see in the 4-pole is when you're using it for retiring gunners, you could do more of a wrap around so the dogs can't see the gunner once they are deep, and the 4-pole is only a few bucks more. I like the idea of the 3-pole just for the ease of handling.


Used both.
I have a couple of the 3-poles and the club has the 4-poles. 3- poles they are much more versatile, setup faster, cheaper, and lighter .
Four poles are a pain in the ass to wrap a gun station, 3-poles make the job easy.
One caution, they can be fairly easy to bend the spike getting them in and out of the ground. Go easy.
Recommend putting a self tapping screw to hold the blind to the stake which makes it much easier to carry and use, without the screws the poles are constantly falling out. Install it 5 inches above the tee to clear the steel rod.
My only complaint is the color of the fabric, too dark. I wish Butch had a pattern that was like the Army's pixels camo or Natural Gear. I painted mine.


----------



## luggerhead (Jul 27, 2011)

They are the best


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

Try www. mcgeeproducts.com


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I need some replacement stickman diamonds for his stickmen. Anyone have a source ? Thanks.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I found his number on search.


----------



## BGreen (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi I am Butch Green.

You can reeach me at 310-645-7106. Give me a call I will get you the replacement flags.

Thanks, Butch


----------

